# No quieras/No querrás



## Yayito el estudioso

Hi everyone!
I’d like you to help me, please. How to translate into English the following sentences?:
1.- No quier*a*s nunca que te hagan algo semejante. (Spanish Subjunctive Mood) (My try: Don’t ever want that somebody do you something like that??????)
2.- No querr*ás* que alguien te vea así, ¿no? (A sentence in future I don’t think must be translated into English in future tense too) (My try: You don’t surely want that somebody see you that way, do you???????)

Am I right?
And thanks in advance!


----------



## anahiseri

1. Don’t ever want somebody to do something like that to you. (literal).
maybe better like this:
Imagine somebody did something like that to you.

2. You won't like anybody to see  you like that, will you?


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

Wow, anahiseri, thanks a lot!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Some corrections, anahiseri:


anahiseri said:


> 1. Don’t ever *wish that *somebody *would *do something like that to you. (literal).
> maybe better like this:
> Imagine somebody did something like that to you.
> 
> 2. You *wouldn't *like anybody to see you like that, *would *you?


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

Ok. Let's see, could I say
"I wish nobody ever did something like that to you"?

fenixpollo, is it wrong what anahiseri proposed? or what you propose is better English or more colloquial/idiomatic?


----------



## fenixpollo

Yayito el estudioso said:


> Ok. Let's see, could I say
> "I wish nobody ever did something like that to you"?


No, because "did" turns this into past tense. Remember that in English, the subjunctive is rarely used. "I hope nobody ever does something like that to you" would be the correct way to say this in the future tense.


Yayito el estudioso said:


> fenixpollo, is it wrong what anahiseri proposed? or what you propose is better English or more colloquial/idiomatic?


Anahiseri's suggestions were structured well, but used the wrong verbs. I was offering corrections.


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

Ok, thanks so much!!, fenixpollo.


----------



## anahiseri

fenixpollo, thank you for your corrections, it's always good to have a native speaker's opinion, but I used the verb "want" in 
*Don’t ever want somebody to do something like that to you. (*literal).
well aware that it doesn't sound very idiomatic, just trying to improve Yayito's version


Yayito el estudioso said:


> Don’t ever want that somebody do you something like that


About number 2, would you say the use of the future here is actually incorrect, or just not very idiomatic?


----------



## anahiseri

Yayito: *"I wish nobody ever did something like that to you"?*
fenixpollo: *No, because "did" turns this into past tense*

fenixpollo, do you think *wish + past tense* is too stilted or somehow inappropriate for informal English?  There are a lot of grammars where this is presented as a standard pattern:
How to use 'wish'.
Wish + Past Verb | Learn English
English grammar - Wish


----------



## Forero

1.- No quier*a*s nunca que te hagan algo semejante.

I am not familiar with this usage. Does this "quieras" mean the same as "querrás"?


2.- No querr*ás* que alguien te vea así, ¿no?

_You probably don't want somebody seeing you that way, right?_

(Literally it would be something like: "You won't want somebody to see you like that, right?)


----------



## anahiseri

*Quieras* is subjunctive, used for a negative imperative. *Querrás* is future


----------



## Mr.Dent

anahiseri said:


> *Don’t ever want somebody to do something like that to you. (*literal).


The natural and correct way to say this would be, "You don't ever want somebody to do something like that to you."


----------



## Bevj

The problems in my opinion is the use of _want_  in the imperative,  which, even used with a negative,  doesn't work.
You can't order or oblige someone to want or not want something.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Bevj said:


> The problems in my opinion is the use of _want_  in the imperative,  which, even used with a negative,  doesn't work.
> You can't order or oblige someone to want or not want something.


Perhaps you are correct. Nonetheless, it sounds completely natural to my ears.


----------



## Bevj

I'm in agreement with your post #12.
Don't ever want..... 
You don't ever want....


----------



## Forero

Bevj said:


> I'm in agreement with your post #12.
> Don't ever want.....
> You don't ever want....


But now it's indicative, equivalent to _quieres_. Is this what the Spanish sentence means?

And imperative would be something like "Don't you ever be wanting ..." or "Don't you ever let me catch you wanting ...." Is that what the Spanish sentence means?

Or maybe it's like "¡Viva el rey!": "May you never want ..." (= "[Que/Ojalá] nunca quieras que ...").

I was just thinking, since _quisieras_ can mean the same as _querrías_, that _quieras_ might mean the same as _querrás_.

What does the Spanish sentence really mean?


----------



## anahiseri

*no quieras* is a negative imperative, which in Spanish takes the verb in the present subjunctive.
Another example: bebe = drink,    no bebas = don't drink
As has been remarked, the imperative with the verb querer / want is a bit strange; especially if it's affirmative; i would never use "quiere" as an imperative.

By the way, quisieras (past subjunctive ) is not the same as  querrías (conditional), though native speakers sometimes mix them up.


----------



## Magazine

I would have suggested: 

You wouldn't want anybody do that to you. 

Would that not be colloquial or even incorrect? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Magazine said:


> You wouldn't want anybody * to *do that to you.


----------



## Forero

Magazine said:


> I would have suggested:
> 
> You wouldn't want anybody do that to you.
> 
> Would that not be colloquial or even incorrect? Thanks.


You wouldn't want anybody doing that to you.


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

Oh my God. Excuse me, but I can't "digest" all this information in a short space of time, I need to think and consult grammars. Could anybody be so kind to summarize the different opinions and give me a recommendation. Having said this, thanks so much to you all!!!!


----------



## Magazine

Forero said:


> You wouldn't want anybody doing that to you.



Yes, of course, stupid mistake. 

Does that sound natural in your opinion?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Magazine said:


> Yes, of course, stupid mistake.
> 
> Does that sound natural in your opinion?


Yes.


----------



## Magazine

Thanks, Mr.Dent


----------



## nahaha

Yayito el estudioso said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’d like you to help me, please. How to translate into English the following sentences?:
> 1.- No quier*a*s nunca que te hagan algo semejante. (Spanish Subjunctive Mood) (My try: Don’t ever want that somebody do you something like that??????)
> 2.- No querr*ás* que alguien te vea así, ¿no? (A sentence in future I don’t think must be translated into English in future tense too) (My try: You don’t surely want that somebody see you that way, do you???????)
> 
> Am I right?
> And thanks in advance!



*1.- No quieras nunca que te hagan algo semejante.*
Es raro, porque en este primer caso parece que esta dando una ORDEN de "no querer" algo, y en inglés esto es muy poco común. Así que la traducción "correcta" aunque sea correcta, suena raro (por no ser común).

Pero si realmente es así, entonces sería:

traducción literal:  _Don't ever want somebody to do something like that to you._

Mas "natural", pero también quizás cambiando el signficado un poquitín, seria:

*- Hope that nobody ever does something like that to you. *
o aún más natural:
*- Pray that nobody ever does something like that to you*

(en ambos casos se podría usar tambien la palabra "_anything_" en vez de "_something_")

Entonces si el significado es más bien _"ojalá que nadie te haga algo semejante"_, entonces lo más correcto sería:
_*Pray that nobody ever does something like that to you*
_
Pero si el significado realmente es una ORDEN de "no desear" algo, entonces lo más correcto sería:   
*Don't ever want somebody to do something like that to you.*
_o_
*Don't ever wish for somebody to do something like that to you.
*
Como se trata mucho de lo que REALMENTE quiere decir (no solo la traducción literal) sería útil tener mas contexto.

*2.- No querrás que alguien te vea así, ¿no? *
Este caso es mucho mas fácil. Para mi sería:

*You wouldn't want anybody to see you like that, would you? *


----------



## nahaha

Forero said:


> You wouldn't want anybody doing that to you.



Este es CORRECTO, pero cambia el significado de _"No quieras nunca que te hagan algo semejante."

- You wouldn't want anybody doing that to you. >(traduccion mas correcta)> "No querías que nadie te haga esto"
_
Pero como dije antes, la frase original parece ser una ORDEN de "no desear" algo. Y la traduccion "_You wouldn't want anybody doing that to you." _quita el significado de ser una orden. 

Asi que - otra vez - seria importante tener mas contexto para saber si realmente es una orden de "no desear" algo, o si es simplememte una manera de decir "ojala que nadie te haga esto"
_
_


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

Gracias, Nahaja, seas nativo de donde seas. Sus comentarios me han ayudado mucho. NO creo que haga falta "contexto", es sencilamente una forma común de hablar, al menos en Cuba, como un "ojalá" o como un deseo, o como un simple comentario.


----------



## nahaha

Bueno, donde el contexto podría ser importante es... imaginemos que es una madre hablando a su hija. Y la hija dice _" El novio de Maria le hizo un tatuaje en su cara...Quiero que mi novio me haga un tatuaje en mi cara"_ y la madre dice _"No quieras nunca que alguien te haga algo semejante"_ - entonces en este caso el significado de dar una ORDEN de NO QUERER algo, es  importante. Entonces en este caso sería mas apropriada la traducción *"Don't ever wish for anybody to do something like that to you"*

Pero, si digamos es otro contexto de una madre hablando con su hija y la hija dice _"Yo robé 500 pesos de Maria"_ y la madre quiere regañarla así que dice "_No quieras nunca que alguien te haga algo semejante" _- en este caso el significado es más bien "ojalá que nadie te haga algo semejante". Pues entonces sería mas apropriada la traduccion *"Pray that nobody ever does that to you"* o *"You wouldn't want anybody doing something like that to you!"*

Entonces para mi, sí el contexto importa bastante. Las 3 traducciones arriba ( y aún mas) podrian ser correctas, dependiendo del contexto y el significado verdadero.

PD: Sí, soy nativa, de los EEUU


----------



## Yayito el estudioso

nahaha said:


> Bueno, donde el contexto podría ser importante es... imaginemos que es una madre *hablándole* a su hija. Y la hija dice _" El novio de Maria le hizo un tatuaje en su cara...Quiero que mi novio me haga un tatuaje en mi cara"_ y la madre dice _"No quieras nunca que alguien te haga algo semejante"_ - entonces*,* en este caso el significado de dar una ORDEN de NO QUERER algo, es  importante. Entonces*,* en este caso*,* sería m*á*s apropriada la traducción *"Don't ever wish for anybody to do something like that to you"*
> 
> Pero, si*,* digamos*,* es otro contexto de una madre hablando con su hija y la hija dice _"Yo robé 500 pesos *de* *a* Maria"_ y la madre quiere regañarla*,* *así que* dice "_No quieras nunca que alguien te haga algo semejante" _- en este caso el significado es más bien "ojalá que nadie te haga algo semejante". Pues entonces sería mas apropriada la traduccion *"Pray that nobody ever does that to you"* o *"You wouldn't want anybody doing something like that to you!"*
> 
> Entonces*,* para mi, *sí* el contexto *sí* importa bastante. Las 3 traducciones *de* arriba ( y aún m*á*s) podr*í*an ser correctas, dependiendo del contexto y el significado verdadero.
> 
> PD: Sí, soy nativa, de los EEUU



Nahaja, ya te entiendo. Y de lo que se trata es de que la cosa tiene importancia. Perdóname 1000 veces por haber arreglado un poquito tu español.


----------

